# Heather's diet and GERD



## Modgy (Apr 15, 2004)

Heather, I am interested to try your diet. I have IBS-C and also GERD and delayed gastric emptying. Therefore, I am a little concerned about the emphasis on soluble fibre in your diet as I know this can be bad for GERD. I can't, for example, keep down a glass of metamucil, and ofetn starchy food makes me feel bloated in the upper stomach and sick. I CAN eat quite small amounts of bread, rice etc. Can you suggest a way to modify your diet so I might still get the benefits for my IBS??RE fibre supplements, I am in Australia so we can't get citrucel or a lot of the others here. I can get benefiber but its really expensive. I suppose if I were to try supplements again I'd want to be sure they aren't the really bloating, gassy kind. Thanks


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - you'll want to avoid citric acid, which is what makes many soluble fiber supplements taste orange, including Metamucil. That can trigger GERD. Also avoid peppermint, which is wonderful for IBS but not so great for GERD.Benefiber is really expensive - it might be cheaper for you to order Acacia, even with the shipping costs. Check here for info Acacia Soluble Fiber In general the IBS diet and a diet for GERD have a lot in common - low fat, careful with acidic foods like citrus, no red meat/dairy, no alcohol. I'd avoid spices that have capsicain ("hot" peppers) but mild herbs and spices are usually digestive aids and so are beneficial. Try to eat small amounts frequently instead of large meals. That should let you get the soluble fiber base you need without overeating, which can exacerbate GERD. Smaller, frequent meals are better for IBS as well.You might actually ask for specific recipes for both IBS and GERD on the IBS recipe board here IBS Recipe Message Board Best,Heather


----------



## Modgy (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks so much for getting back to me


----------



## ireland (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi Heather, Read both of your books."Living with I.B.S" and "Eating with I.B.S". I enjoyed both of them, very informative.I am a very plain eater, small meals mostly which seem to suit my I.B.S problems, i find I can cope better by not eating to many spices etc, but sad to say aboring diet.I take lots of Fibre {Prodiem} and water, but sad now they have changed the Granules to Powder form ,why can't they leave a good thing alone.?My Qestion is. Do you have any plain food recipes I could wipe up just to give me a little variation with my daily eating.I tend to get very constipated, but I do eat unsweetened apple sauce every night which is very helpful. Love to hear from you .Jean


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi Jean - I have about a thousand recipes for you to try! You can pick which ones sound the simplest and best to you - there are plenty to choose from. Start here IBS Recipes and you'll find links to everything you'd need.Also, most folks with GERD and IBS find that it's hot spices, or those that contain capsicain, that bother them. Most herbs and spices are actually digestive aids and much more likely to help than hurt. Try things like oregano, cinnamon, caraway, dill, basil, cloves, etc. Be careful with mint, which is great for IBS but can exacerbate GERD. And if you see a recipe that looks good but has seasonings you're not comfortable with, just omit them.Best,Heather


----------



## ireland (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi Heather thanks for your reply, I will cetainly try some of your recipes they all sound so good. Yes! I do have a problem with Gerd,in fact I have been told I have an HIATUS HERNIA [I may have spelt that wrong] and I beleive that has alot to do with bad digestion and not being able to stand alot of spices, but thank you for your e.mail.I appreciate it very much. A Question if I may..Can I send for ACACIA fiber supplement as I live in Canada and would like to order a supply from you ..how would I go about it, can I send a cheque to you by mail? thank you once again..Jean


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi Jean! Yep, I can send you the Acacia Tummy Fiber in Canada. There's mail order information here ../shop/mailorder.asp You'd have to send a money order in US dollars instead of a cheque, though.There's shipping info here ../shop/shipping.asp and a full info page on Acacia here ../shop/suplmts/acacia.asp Best,Heather


----------



## ireland (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi heather thanks for your reply, just noticed the new PRODIEM powder contains 'CITRIC ACID 'not good for me.so I will be sending for your product, thanks once again...Jean


----------



## ireland (Oct 3, 2004)

Hello Heather I have been reading alot about ZELNORM just lately[ for constipation ]what do you think about this product,would you advise it for someone in there 70s.with my digestive problems and Gerd. thanks once again and Happy New Year. Jean.


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi Jean - Zelnorm is only meant for the short term use in women who have IBS with constipation. It's not for use in women who ever have diarrhea, and I'm not sure if it will hurt GERD (I don't think it would help). You'd have to ask a gastroenterologist if the drug is suitable for you. I believe there have been some FDA reservations about Zelnorm in older people, but I'm not sure about that. Since this is such a new drug, and especially since there has been at least one FDA warning about Zelnorm since it's come on the market, I would be cautious. See what your doctor says.There's detailed info about Zelnorm here ../footer/zelnorm.asp Best,Heather


----------



## ireland (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks Heather for quick reply, after reading all about Zelnorm I am not sure if it would be suitable for me, it's a bit scarry when you read of all the side affects it has caused, maybe I should talk to my Dr. before taking it,as a matter of fact she did prescribe it to me, she gave me a prescription but I did'nt get it filled,after reading about it,I don't think I will. Thanks once again, I am sending for Acacia. Jean


----------



## ireland (Oct 3, 2004)

Hello heather, sorry to bother you again but do you have a phone number for Canadian residents to call to place an order? I called the 18666404942 {wrong number}Would that be for the States only?Thank you..Jean.


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - I'm so sorry the toll free order line only works in the US. The direct order line is 206 264 8069. The office is open from 10am to 5pm PST.Best,Heather


----------



## ireland (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks Heather for quick reply..Jean


----------



## ireland (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi Heather, sorry to bother you again, but I was wondering if you have had any problem with my order for ACACIA as I sent for it on the 7th January 2005. As of yet I have not received it . Am I asking to soon.? Thanks Jean.


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi Jean - for questions about orders from the ...com site you need to email help###...comBest,Heather


----------



## texasaggiegirl (Feb 7, 2005)

Heather, I am being tested for IBS rigth now and the doctor gave me a list of food that I should stay away from. Let me ask what can I eat. This is driving me crazy. The doctor is about 98% that I have IBS please help. I am very scared and love to eat most of the food that is on the list.







thanks melissa


----------

